# muriatic acid and hydrogen peroxide



## nifty fox (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm using these chemicals to strip gold off of circuit boards and cell phones. I have no chemistry experience at all. And I found this form .. ( which I'm very excited about ) I have read through a few post and looked but no one is Talkiut this method.. My questions are . Am I wasting my time using these ? And if not does anyone know about some of the dangers with using them . I do my stripping . pouring and mixing out side due to the fact I'm not sure if I can do it insude


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 5, 2013)

First time in this forum it seems to be a bit confusing to find the right directions,but it isn't. Search "guided tour", "hoke's book" and use the search functions for your specific questions. I wish someone would write something equal below the forum logo! :lol:

By the way...yes there are lots of very evil dangers, you have to know, so don't start anything before you have spent reading some weeks on this forum!!!


----------



## Claudie (Jun 5, 2013)

There is a link to the Guided Tour and Hokes book in my signature line. The method you are referring to is commonly called the AP or Acid/Peroxide method here. 
This link: http://www.goldrecovery.us/
will take you to lazerSteves site where you can watch videos of the process, plus other processes for free.
Spend some time reading and searching through the forum. There is a ton of information about the AP method here.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi...
I'm B.S. ...(Billy Scott)
ok best instructional any of us should be giving you:

Please... Stop doing anything and everything!!! You have to learn how to stand before you can use your legs. This applies to everything in life so this is no exception.

Cover everything and store safely untill you read "Hoke's" book and do as the others have said reading wise... You need to learn what you are doing and how to do it safely so you don't end up on the evening news with severe burns or worse.

Thanks and hopefully you will heed the warning as this can be a great and enjoyable hobby if you learn how it's done the right way...

B.S.
... Some read and know everything but are still dumb as a stick...
... Some dive in blindly and learn by mistake(s)...
... The wise one watches and learns through any and all means before testing the waters...


----------



## jeneje (Jun 5, 2013)

nifty fox said:


> I do my stripping . pouring and mixing out side due to the fact I'm not sure if I can do it insude


Welcome to the forum,

Always do your processing and refining outside or inside a fume hood with an exhaust system that moves the air through a scrubber. AP forms copper chloride ll, the fumes released are toxic and dangerous to breath. *Do Not Breath The Fumes.* 

Read up on the process and be careful, take care.
Ken


----------



## Claudie (Jun 11, 2013)

I saw pictures of your work and could see many mistakes. Try to read some more about the process to understand better how to do it. Don't mix materials, use a paper coffee filter instead of a screen filter, and yes the fumes can be dangerous so stay outside and upwind from the work. Here is a link that should help you out in your reading:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=12914


----------

